# plywood smoker



## terry08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to build a cold smoker from plywood. Will this work ok.
4 ft x 4 ft x 6 ft high. wood dowels for hanging sausage. Heat source will be electric element and pan from a gourmet elec. smoker, dampers drilled in bottom and top. Should hold 100lbs sausage. Looks great on paper, just not sure if the plywood will be ok. Tems should range from 
90 degrees to 170. Any help on this?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a friend who has used a plywood smoker like that for 25 years.He didn't put a floor in it.....just puts 2 sheets of printers tin on his driveway to catch the drippings when using it.Nailed 2X2's on the insides across fromn each other to hold the racks or dowels with the meat on.Then nail handles on each outside.

He uses it as a hot smoker though.He takes a 3 lb. coffee can and drills holes in the side all the way around about half way down.Inserts coat hanger wire through and out the other side.Then puts a smaller coffee can inside on the wires and fills it with charcoal.When the charcoal is burning he puts wood on top and tinfoil over everything with a hole in the center to let the smoke out.No flareups that way.

Cheap and works just fine.


----------



## terry08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Ken for the feed back, I am going to build it. I have propane smokers electric and charcoal, but they all cook at temps to high for my venison sausage. Needs to be 90 degrees to start. And need room for at least 100 lbs. I think it will work fine, My grand father had a smoke house but it was built out of oak. I diden't think there would be a problem with the plywood at such a low temp. Just wanted to make sure.

Thanks again


----------

